# iMessages are not working properly.



## sunshine1994 (Dec 29, 2011)

So i got the iPhone 4S about two days ago and my boyfriend also had an iPhone 4 with IOS5. He just switched phones and no longer has an iPhone.

The problem is that everytime I try to send him a text, it sends it as an iMessage, but because he does not have an iPhone anymore, he cannot receive them. Help?

I'm not sure if it's my phone or his phone. I think it may be my phone because it is unable to recognize that the number the phone is associated with is no longer an iPhone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to remove him from your contacts and then readd his number.


----------

